# Banished - Einsteigerleitfaden



## Laudian (28. Februar 2014)

Banished – Leitfaden für Einsteiger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einleitung​
Am 18.2 erschien Banished, das erste Spiel des 1-Mann-Studios "Shining Rock Software". Nachdem ich durch einen Gameplay-Trailer auf PCGH.de auf das Spiel aufmerksam wurde, habe ich es mir zum Release-Tag gekauft und nach der Freischaltung auf Steam sofort losgespielt (kleiner Tip an dieser Stelle: Auf der Website des Entwicklers gibt es das Spiel ca. 4€ günstiger als im Steam Store, trotzdem bekommt man sowohl eine DRM-freie Version des Spiels als auch einen Steam-Key).

Banished ist eine Städtebau-Simulation. Wer jetzt zuerst an ein SimCity ähnliches Gameplay denkt liegt allerdings daneben, denn während in ersterem das Makromanagement überwiegt, ist in Banished vor allem Mikromanagement gefragt. So muss man z.B. in der Anfangsphase des Spiels jeden Einwohner genauestens im Blick haben, um eine optimale Strategie entwickeln zu können.

Getreu dem Motto „Der Weg ist das Ziel“ gibt es kein richtiges Ende in Banished. Man gibt zu jedem Zeitpunkt sein bestmögliches, um das Überleben des Dorfes bzw. der Stadt zu sichern. Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad wird man dabei durch den Aufbau der Karte, Krankheiten, Unfälle, Naturkatastrophen und seine eigenen Fehler behindert. Eine Art Abschluss findet eine Partie allerdings, wenn die ganze Karte bebaut ist. Bis man soweit kommt können aber, je nach eingestellter Spielgeschwindigkeit, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Kartengröße und der eigenen Erfahrung, gut 20-30 Stunden vergehen.



Eine erste Übersicht
​
In vielen Kommentaren zum Spiel liest man, dass es nicht besonders anfängerfreundlich ist. Meiner Meinung nach stimmt das nur teilweise. Es trifft zwar zu, dass gerade in den ersten 2-3 Spielen die Einwohner schon nach kurzer Zeit verhungern oder erfrieren, allerdings allerdings liegt gerade darin der Reiz des Spiels für mich begründet. Man entwickelt eine Strategie, scheitert, und entwickelt eine neue Strategie, die hoffentlich besser funktioniert. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich hier keine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung verfassen, die ihr 1 zu 1 befolgen könnt, sondern zunächst einmal die verschiedenen Bedürfnisse der Einwohner und Wege zu deren Befriedigung sowie die zahlreichen Menüs im Interface erklären.

Je nach gewähltem Schwierigkeitsgrad (Easy/Medium/Hard) startet ihr mit 6/5/4 Familien und einigen Ressourcen. Auf Medium habt ihr dazu von Anfang an ein wenig Saatgut + eine Scheune, auf Easy sogar eine Viehherde und Häuser.
Wenn ihr nach dem Start einen eurer Siedler anklickt öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem ihr alle wichtigen Informationen über den jeweiligen Siedler finden könnt. Im folgenden will ich alle einmal kurz erklären:

Einwohner:​ 

Name:        Ermöglicht euch, die verschiedenen Siedler voneinander zu unterscheiden.
Health:        Gibt die Gesundheit des Siedlers an. Für die Gesundheit sind vor allem 2 Faktoren verantwortlich, (a) eine ausgewogene Ernährung, und (b) das Vorhandensein eines Herbalists (=Kräutersammler) mit einer ausreichenden Menge an Herbs (=Kräutern).
Age:        Im Alter von 0 bis 10 Jahren sind die Siedler Childs (=Kinder). Mehr bei „Education“.
Clothing:    Gibt den Status der Kleidung des Siedlers an. Je besser, desto länger kann der Siedler im Kalten arbeiten ohne sich aufwärmen zu müssen. Kleidung wird aus Leather (=Leder) und/oder Wool (=Wolle) hergestellt, wobei Kleidung mit einer Mischung aus beiden Ressourcen doppelt so lange warm hält.
Tool:        Das Werkzeug, welches der Siedler zur Zeit benutzt. Möglich sind None (=Keines), Iron (=Eisen) und Steel (=Stahl). Arbeiter ohne Werkzeug werden ineffektiver, Stahlwerkzeuge halten einfach nur länger als Eisenwerkzeuge.
Gender:    Das Geschlecht des Siedlers. Eigentlich ziemlich unwichtig, es werden immer gleich viele Männer / Frauen geboren.
Happiness:    Gibt an, wie glücklich die Siedler sind. Je glücklicher, desto produktiver arbeiten die Siedler. Wird durch eine ganze Reihe von Faktoren beeinflusst. Markets (=Märkte), Wells (=Brunnen), Taverns (=Tavernen), Trading Posts (=Handelsstationen), Cemetries (=Friedhöfe), Chapels (=Kapellen im Sinne von Kirchen), Geburten und Hochzeiten erhöhen die die Happiness, während Mines (=Eisen-/Kohleminen), Quarries (=Steinbrüche), Todesfälle, Krankheiten, Hunger und Kälte die Happiness senken.
Job:        Der Beruf des Siedlers.
Educated:    Ausbildungsstand des Siedlers. Wenn ein Siedler 10 Jahre alt wird versucht er, eine Schule zu besuchen. Wenn es keine Schule gibt bzw. kein Platz mehr frei ist, wird er zum unausgebildeten Arbeiter. Ansonsten wird er für einige Jahre die Schule besuchen und dadurch seine Produktivität erhöhen.
 In dem Feld ganz unten seht ihr, womit der Siedler aktuell beschäftigt ist.
Interface:​
Als nächstes möchte ich zu den Tools kommen (das zweite Menü von links, bzw. auf F2). Mit den ersten 5 Buttons öffnet ihr die meiner Meinung nach wichtigen Interfacemenüs, die ihr jederzeit offen haben solltet. Hier seht ihr einmal einen Screen mit den 5 Fenstern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


General Statistics: Zeilgt allgemein Informationen an. Rohstoffvorräte, Jahreszeit, Temperatur, Anzahl der Siedler, durchschnittliche Zufriedenheit / Glücklichkeit etc. Braucht man eigentlich permanent.
Eventlog: Alles was passiert wird hier gemeldet. Das sind Geburten, Todesfälle, Erwachsenwerden, ankommende Händler und Resourcenwarnungen. Vor allem Todesfälle und Erwachsenwerden sollte man immer im Blick behalten, damit keine Positionen unbesetzt bleiben bzw. Leute untätig herumsitzen.
Map: Zeigt eine kleine Karte des Spielfelds an. Bei großen Spielfeldern ist das hilfreich, bei kleinen braucht man es eigentlich nicht.
Job Assignment: Das wohl wichtigste Menü: Hier könnt ihr zentral einstellen, wie viele Leute in welchen Berufen arbeiten. Da man die Leute das ganze Spiel über zwischen den berufen hin und herschiebt ist dies wohl das wichtigste Menü.
Production Limits: Begrenzt die Produktion bestimmter Resourcen auf den eingestellten Wert. Dadurch kann man z.B. sicherstellen, dass nicht der gesamte Holzvorrat zu Brennholz verarbeitet wird, was sehr sehr ärgerlich ist.

Ebenfalls sehr wichtig sind die Tools Increase Priority (6) und Paths (7). Mit ersterem könnt ihr einen Bereich festlegen, in dem Arbeitsaufträge (z.B. Bauarbeiten) vorrangig erledigt werden, mit letzterem könnt ihr euch die Laufwege der Sieder zwischen ihren Häusern und Arbeitsplätzen anzeigen lassen, wenn ihr diese anklickt. Je Länger die Laufwege, desto weniger Zeit bleibt den Siedlern zum Arbeiten, bevor sie das nächste mal Essen gehen oder sich aufwärmen müssen.

Zu guter letzt ist hier noch die Hilfe (0) zu nennen, in der man eine halbwegs ausführliche Beschreibung zu den meisten Gebäuden, Resourcen und sonstigen Spieleigenschaften finden kann, allerdings ausschließlich auf Englisch.

Gebäude:​ 
​ Nun zu den Gebäuden. Da es den Rahmen dieses Leitfadens sprengen würde, alle Gebäude zu erklären, möchte ich nur einmal die für den Anfang wichtigsten nennen:

 Im Menü F3 findet ihr die Häuser. Es gibt 3 Arten, nämlich Holzhäuser, Steinhäuser und eine Obdachlosenunterkunft. Jedes Haus bietet Platz für eine Familie. Erwachsene Siedler können nur dann Kinder bekommen, wenn sie geheiratet haben und in ein eigenes Haus eingezogen sind. Außerdem dienen Häuser als Lagerplatz für die Nahrung der Familie und zum Erwärmen, denn in Häusern gibt es einen Kamin. Steinhäuser sind teurer als normale Häuser, dafür braucht man weniger Fuel (=Brennholz) um sie warm zu halten.
Das Obdachlosenheim bietet sich an, um Nomaden kurzzeitig unterzubringen, außerdem kann es nach einer Katastrophe wie z.B. einem Brand helfen, weil hier mehrere Familien unterkommen können. Hier können Familien jedoch keine Kinder bekommen und sind allgemein weniger glücklich, es sollte also immer nur kurzzeitig benutzt werden.
Im Menüpunkt F4 sind Infrastrukturgebäude untergebracht. Auf Straßen können Siedler schneller laufen (auf Steinstraßen am schnellsten), Brücken und Tunnel dienen zum Überwinden von Hindernissen wie Flüssen und Bergen.
Unter F5 sind Speicher und Handelsgebäude zu finden. Storage Barns (=Scheunen) können für alles außer Logs (=Holz), Stone (=Stein), Iron (=Eisen), Coal (=Kohle) und Firewood (=Brennholz) benutzt werden, welche nur auf Stock Piles (=Lagerhaufen) gelagert werden können.
Das Menü F6 beinhaltet die Town Services, also im Grunde genommen Dienstleistungen. Erwähnenswert ist hier vor allem die Schule, die möglichst früh gebaut werden sollte, denn unausgebildete Arbeiter sind ineffizienter als ausgebildete.
Im Menüpunkt F7 findet ihr die Gebäude zur Nahrungsproduktion. Alle haben verschiedene Stärken und Schwächen. Ein Gatherer (=Sammler) kann mit wenig Arbeitskraft viel Nahrung produzieren, muss aber in einem Wald platziert werden und belegt dadurch insgesamt eine recht große Fläche. Crop Fields (=Getreidefelder) sind das genaue Gegenteil. Sie brauchen nur eine kleine Fläche, dafür aber relativ viele Arbeitskräfte. Für den Anfang ebenfalls wichtig sind die Hunting Cabins (=Jägerhütten). Sie produzieren zwar nur wenig Nahrung, dafür aber auch Leather (=Leder), und sind ohne Viehherden die einzige Möglichkeit um an Resourcen für Kleidung zu kommen.
F8 beinhaltet die Gebäude zur Ressourcenproduktion. Für den Anfang sind hier insbesondere der Wood Cutter (stellt Brennholz aus Baumstämmen her), der Tailor (schneidert Kleidung aus Leder + Wolle) und der Blacksmith (schmiedet Werkzeuge aus Eisen und Kohle). Diese 3 Resourcen sollten euch nach Möglichkeit niemals ausgehen. Eine Forester Lodge (Forsthütte) kann genutzt werden, um Wälder nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften, also zum Pflanzen und Fällen von Bäumen.
Unter F9 findet ihr Befehle zum Entfernen von Ressourcen und Gebäuden. Am Anfang werdet ihr vor allem Harvest Trees (Bäume fällen), Collect Stone (Steine sammeln) und Collect Iron (Eisen sammeln) häufig brauchen. Achtung, fällt nicht zu viele Bäume. Solange einige Bäume übrig bleiben wächst ein Wald wieder nach, ansonsten nicht. Steine und Eisen kann man nur einmalig aufsammeln. Hier könnt ihr außerdem Gebäude wieder abreißen.



Erste Schritte
​
Für den Einstieg empfehle ich euch ein Spiel mit dem Kartentyp Valleys (=Täler), Kartengröße Small (=Klein) und Schwierigkeitsgrad Medium. Dazu das Klima auf Fair und Disasters (=Katastrophen) an. Diese Einstellungen machen es einem nicht zu einfach, sind aber trotzdem gut zu überleben.
Nach dem Start würde ich zuerst das Spiel durch Drücken der Leertaste pausieren, damit man genug Zeit für alle weiteren Einstellungen hat.

Als nächstes sollte man die Ressourcenlimits einstellen. Das ist gerade am Anfang sehr hilfreich, weil man dann benachrichtigt wird, wenn man eine Arbeitskraft anderweitig zuteilen kann. Außerdem kann man so verhindern, dass ein Handwerker z.B. den gesamten Holzvorrat in Brennholz umwandelt, und wir dann keine Gebäude mehr bauen können. Ich empfehle folgende Limits für den Anfang, die man dann nach und nach anpassen kann:



Clothes|20
Fuel|200
Herbs|50
Tools|25
Food|99999 
Wenn die getan ist, sollte man sich 1-2 Minuten Zeit nehmen, um die Map zu betrachten. Gibt es einen großen, zusammenhängenden Wald in eurer Nähe ? Gibt es ausreichend Steine und Eisen ? Wo ist ein guter Platz für den Bau der ersten Häusergruppe, von dem aus man auch später noch gut expandieren kann ?
Ich empfehle euch, am Anfang (also noch im Pausemodus) ein wenig mit den Gebäuden herumzuspielen. Solange der Bau noch nicht begonnen wurde, könnt ihr die Gebäude wieder kostenlos abreißen. Lasst Platz für Wege, baut diese jedoch noch nicht. Wenn ihr mit einer Gebäudeanordnung zufrieden seid könnt ihr alle Gebäude pausieren und dann später nach und nach bauen lassen. Damit euer Dorf später möglichst effizient funktioniert, sollten alle Gebäude, die innerhalb des Dorfes liegen, um einen Marktplatz herum errichtet werden.
Der Markt funktioniert wie ein Speicher für alles, die hier Tätigen Dorfbewohner werden allerdings dafür sorgen, dass eine gute Ressourcenmischung aus allen Ecken eures Dorfes vorhanden ist. Dadurch muss dann nicht jeder Dorfbewohner selbst zum Holzfäller laufen, wenn er Holz braucht, und spart somit Zeit. Ihr müsst den Markt nicht gleich bauen, aber ihr solltet zumindest schon wissen wo er hinkommt.
Denkt außerdem daran, dass immer erst alle Rohstoffe von einer Fläche entfernt werden müssen, bevor sie bebaut wird. Bei Gebäuden die weit außerhalb liegen solltet ihr also zusätzlich immer einen Stock Pile bauen, damit die Siedler nicht jeden Baum erst ins Dorf tragen und dann wieder zurück zum zu bauenden Gebäude...

So sieht das dann bei mir aus wenn ich die ersten Schritte geplant habe:

Hier sieht man zunächst einmal den Kartenausschnitt, auf dem ich gestartet bin. Eine sehr dankbare Ausgangsposition, da meine Startinsel insgesamt relativ groß ist und eine gute Ressourcenaufteilung bietet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jetzt beginne ich mit der Planung des Dorfes für die ersten 1-2 Jahre. Wichtig sind am Anfang insbesonders Nahrung, Brennholz, Werkzeuge und Kleidung. Wenn euch diese Ressourcen ausgehen, macht ihr euch das Spiel nur unnötig schwer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dann beginne ich mit dem Bau der Gebäude.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sobald ich mit der Aufteilung zufrieden bin, beende ich den Pausemodus und lasse die Gebäude nach und nach bauen. Achtet darauf, dass niemand zu lange Laufwege hat, ansonsten werden sie nurnoch wenig Arbeiten. Nahrung wird z.B. immer zur Scheune gebracht, die deswegen etwa mittig zwischen dem Gatherer und dem Dorf liegen sollte. In der Nähe der Scheune sollte außerdem ein Haus für den Gatherer zu finden sein, der muss ja nicht am Marktplatz wohnen.

Allgemeine Tips:

Wichtig fürs Bauen: Builder sind ziemlich überheblich, und lassen lieber andere die "Drecksarbeit" erledigen. Ernennt die Builder deswegen immer erst dann, wenn das Gebäude auch tatsächlich gebaut werden kann, also alle "im Weg liegenden" Ressourcen entfernt und die Baumaterialien herangetragen wurden.

Gerade am Anfang solltet ihr immer das Alter eurer Siedler im Auge behalten. Nach dem bauen der ersten Häusergruppe werden alle zeitnah ein Kind bekommen. Achtet darauf, dass ihr eine Schule gebaut und einen Lehrer zugewiesen habt, bevor die Kinder 10 Jahre alt werden !

Ihr solltet außerdem nach und nach die Ressourcenlimits immer weiter erhöhen, ansonsten steht ihr bei einer größeren Bevölkerung plötzlich ohne Brennholz da.

Sobal die Gesundheit eurer Siedler anfängt merkbar zu sinken solltet ihr einen Herbalist bauen, damit dieser die kranken versorgen kann. Ein einzelner Herbalist reicht üblicherweise bis sehr spät ins Spiel, um alle eure Kranken zu versorgen. Ich platziere den Herbalist immer neben meinem ersten Sammler.

Um die Laufwege möglichst gering zu halten würde ich regelmäßig alle Siedler von ihren Arbeiten entfernen und neu zuordnen. Ansonsten kann es vorkommen, dass ein Siedler einen Arbeitsplatz am anderen Ende der Karte zugewiesen bekommt, an dem er allerdings nie ankommen wird wegen der langen Laufzeit. Deswegen überprüfe ich wenigstens alle 2-3 jahre die Laufwege aller Häuser.

Auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden solltet ihr versuchen, möglichst schnell an Schafe oder Kühe und Saatgut heranzukommen, bevor euer Dorf zu sehr wächst. Eine größere Menschenmenge lässt sich kaum noch durch Sammeln und Jagen mit Nahrung und Kleidung versorgen.

Im späteren Spiel solltet ihr versuchen Steine zu ertauschen. Das Abbauen von Steinen in Quarries ist sehr zeitaufwendig und gibt einem kaum genug, um größere Gebäude zu bauen. Außerdem ist es nicht möglich Quarries abzureißen, jede Quarrie verkleinert die euch zur Verfügung stehende Fläche also endgültig.


----------



## Voigt (2. März 2014)

Ganz guter Leitfaden bisher, ich würde aber der wichtigkeit der Schule widersprechen. Ich persönlich finde, gerade am Anfang braucht man die zusätzlichen Arbeiter, und kann es sich nicht wirklich leisten die Kinder noch weiter kostenlos durchzufüttern.

Bei der Nahrung würde ich noch erwähnen, dass Fischer fast immer relativ sinnlos sind. Ich hatte in mehreren Spielen an verschiedenen Orten Fischer, an einer Stelle konnte der so 800 Fisch in eienr Season produzieren, was ganz ordentlich ist, aber an vielen anderen Stellen waren es nur 300~500 Fisch, was viel zu wenig für 4 Arbeiter ist.

Ein Tipp wenn man bei Harsh anfängt, ich persönlich finde es am besten, sofort ein Gatherer, und danach in direkter Umgebung 4 Häuser für die Familien zu bauen, damit sie jedenfalls den ersten Winter überleben, danach halt normal aufbauen mit Woodcutter, mehr Häuser und Blacksmith.

Mein letzter Tipp wegen Feuersbrünste, ich finde dies sind die schlimmsten Katastrophen, da man diese auch schwer verhindern kann, da nicht ordentlich gelöscht wird. Daher am besten Feuerschneisen zwischen den Häusern lassen, oder gleich komplett dezentral bauen.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber, die ich bis jetzt nicht rausgefunden habe, kann man ein Gebiet überjagen/überfischen? Dass irgendwann alles Wild und alles Fisch alle ist, wenn man zuviel jagt/fischt?


----------



## KaterTom (2. März 2014)

Schöner Guide, Laudian!

Kommt mir gerade recht, denn meine Leute fangen langsam an zu verhungern. Bin wohl ein bißchen spät auf die Idee gekommen Felder für Getreide usw. anzubauen. Vielleicht fange ich auch nochmal von vorne an.


----------



## Werni92 (2. März 2014)

Echt guter Guide 

Das Spiel macht echt Spaß und ich hab auch schon die ein oder andere Stadt innen Sand gesetzt 

@Voigt: So wie es aussieht kann man die Flüsse überfischen  Habe öfters ausprobiert mehrere Fischer an einen Fluss zu setzen und konnte dabei beobachten, dass der Fischertrag an den Fischerhütten die weiter flussabwärts stehen einiges geringer ist, als wie bei der ersten.

Sprich der erste Fischer fischt den anderen Fischerhütten den Fisch weg 
Wie es allerdings beim Jäger ist weiß ich bisher noch nicht, aber ich denke mal da wirds genauso sein


----------



## Voigt (2. März 2014)

@KaterTom
Felder sind garnicht mal so wichtig, man kommt gut bis 100~150 Bevölkerung nur mit Gatherer und Hunter klar, und ich persönlich finde bis mindestens 100 Leute sollte man dies auch tuen. Den Felder haben auch Nachteile: Man muss 3Felderwirtschaft beachten, man erntet nur im Herbst, es braucht viele Arbeiter, wenn man im Herbst nicht schnell genug ist, friert die Hälfte der Ernte ein usw. Da hat man es mit Gatherer viel einfacher, die sammeln einfach und da auch gleich vier verschiedene Nahrungssorten.


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

Voigt schrieb:


> ...ich würde aber der wichtigkeit der Schule widersprechen. Ich persönlich finde, gerade am Anfang braucht man die zusätzlichen Arbeiter, und kann es sich nicht wirklich leisten die Kinder noch weiter kostenlos durchzufüttern.


 
Kurzfristig wird das Spiel natürlich schwerer wenn man die Kinder zur Schule schickt, langfristig rentiert sich das aber. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass so ein Arbeiter 60-70 Jahre alt wird, wenn er nicht vorher durch einen Unfall stirbt. Und gerade auf Hard kann man es sich dann später wirklich nicht erlauben, untrainierte Arbeitskräfte zu haben.

Außerdem braucht man die Schule am Anfang ja nicht besonders lange aktiv lassen. Die ersten Kinder werden ja alle mehr oder weniger zeitgleich eingeschult, und wenn die durch sind kann man die Schule auch wieder für 1-2 Jahre unbesetzt lassen.

Ich mach mich dann gleich mal ran den "Allgemein Tips" Abschnitt zuende zu schreiben ^^


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. März 2014)

Voigt schrieb:


> Ganz guter Leitfaden bisher, ich würde aber der wichtigkeit der Schule widersprechen. Ich persönlich finde, gerade am Anfang braucht man die zusätzlichen Arbeiter, und kann es sich nicht wirklich leisten die Kinder noch weiter kostenlos durchzufüttern.
> 
> Bei der Nahrung würde ich noch erwähnen, dass Fischer fast immer relativ sinnlos sind. Ich hatte in mehreren Spielen an verschiedenen Orten Fischer, an einer Stelle konnte der so 800 Fisch in eienr Season produzieren, was ganz ordentlich ist, aber an vielen anderen Stellen waren es nur 300~500 Fisch, was viel zu wenig für 4 Arbeiter ist.
> 
> ...



Überjagen ist ganz sicher möglich. Sobald man alle Tiere auf der Map erlegt hat wars das. Dies wird vorallem auf kleinen Maps zum Problem, da man dann entscheiden muss welcher Raum frei bleibt. 

Auch übersammeln ist teilweise möglich, dann braucht es zwei bis 3 Jahre in denen weniger geerntet wird, bis sich das wieder regenneriert. 

Zum fischen kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Btw. Ein guter Trick ist es einen Holzfäller einen Jäger und einen Sammler direkt nebeneinander zu bauen und den Rest des Gebietes freizulassen. So muss man nicht 3 extra Flächen freihalten.


----------



## Lexx (3. März 2014)

Abo


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. März 2014)

Klingt wirklich alles sehr durchdacht und interessant. Man braucht sicher viel zeit für das Spiel


----------



## Salzigestange (4. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Guide! Nachher gleich mal austesten


----------



## Voigt (24. März 2014)

Mhm leider ist wohl das Interesse, so schnell wie es gekommen ist, so schnell wieder verflogen. Merke ich aber auch persönlich, irgendwie fehlt am Ende noch irgendwas, sobald man einen gewissen kritischen Punkt überschritten hat, kann man nichtmehr wirklich "verlieren". Man kann nur noch zurückgeworfen werden. Aber auch insgesamt braucht man am Ende nur noch Zeit, bis Ressourcen abgebaut werden, bis sie Transportiert werden, bis was gebaut wurde usw. Das muss nichts schlechtes sein, da aber weder Grafik noch Sound wirklich zum verweilen einladen, bekommt man doch irgendwie leider langeweile.


----------



## Laudian (24. März 2014)

Och, das würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich warte sehr gespannt auf die Schnittstelle für Mods, mit denen man die Gebäudevielfalt noch einmal kräftig ausweiten kann.

Das Interesse am Spiel habe ich aber auf jeden Fall noch nicht verloren. Auch dein Argument mit der Zeit kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, man kann doch recht zügig vorspulen um sich lange Wartezeiten zu ersparen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die gute Einsteigeranleitung 
Mir hat das Spiel zwar seit release gefallen, aber ich habe erst jetzt Zeit mich damit zu befassen


----------



## Xasser (24. Februar 2015)

Kann man die Strasse entfernen? 
Für Gebäude kann man ja „Struktur abreissen“ wählen.

Edit: Habs gefunden


----------

